# Cannondale Hollowgram SL Spider - Change



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Guys:

My GF wants to go with compact gearing on her bike. Her Super Six currently has the Hollowgram SL with a standard spider. 

She wants to purchase the compact spider and install some compact chainrings. Would you guys have any recommendations as far as chainring combinations? Should she go with a 50-34, 50-36 or 52-36. Also will we need to change the front derailleur? The bike has a full Dura Ace 7800 drivetrain (apart from the Hollowgram SL) with a 12-27 cassette. She's been able to go up steep stuff with 14-17% grade but she just wants something easier to spin.

She wants to install Specialites TA Syrius chainrings (currently equipped with Specialites TA Hegoa and she's fond of their appearance).

Also, does anyone know how much the spider costs? I already have the special tool to remove the lock ring. 

Thanks for your recommendations,  
CHL


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

$80

Starnut


----------



## fueledbymetal (Sep 24, 2007)

Yep - about $80 at my LBS + $10 labor to swap it out (you have to pull the crankset and I don't have all teh tools). I went from 53/39 to 50/34 and am much happier. Same FD will work, you may just have to re-align it.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Claude,

I don't think DA 7800 offers a compact FD ( regular double FD) and the only compact rings available from Cannondale is 50/34 Mark V, let me know if you need to get one on order.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Guys:

Well I ordered the spider from my LBS. Should have it within 1-2 weeks. As far as the chainrings, my gf is driving me nuts. She wants silver chainrings. So, I'll probably order them from Starbike.com in England. I was shocked tha XXCycle in France didn't cary the Specialites TA Syrius chainrings. After all, TA is made in France. 

Glad I'm not forking over the bill for this one. Spider is $80.00. Chainrings are about $180.00 shipped, which is comparable to the Shimano counterparts. Heck the cheapest things are the chainring bolts. 

It's ironic. She wasn't pleased with the look of the Hollowgram SL but I would sooner get the boot out the door than the Hollowgram SLs, now that she has ridden them. Oh wait, tack on $70.00 to have the spider anodized silver.

CHL


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

What is wrong with Mark V rings from Cannondale ? They were among the best rings on the market.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Zamboni

The Mark V rings shift superbly. I was shocked at how quick the shifts occured, effortless and lightnight fast. My gf doesn't like black chainrings. Simply appearance. 

CHL


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

To go from 53/39 to 50/34 to on the SL crankset, what parts do you need to make the change and how much does making the conversion cost?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

The spider cost $75 plus chainrings.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

123prs said:


> To go from 53/39 to 50/34 to on the SL crankset, what parts do you need to make the change and how much does making the conversion cost?


The spider is $80.00 (per Starnut and my LBS). I should have it in hand later next week. You will need a new set of chainrings. The Specialites TA Syrius (my gf loves the appearance of TA chainrings) chainrings are going to cost about $180.00 (including shipping). I already have chainring bolts.

If the compact MKV Compact Chainrings are threaded like the standard double units then you can re-use those chainring bolts. I don't know if I'll have to shorten the chain (most likely by a few links).

I already purchased the tools to remove the spider lockring and to dismount the crankset from the spindle. 

CHL


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks. How much are the two chainrings?


----------



## frafoss (Jul 14, 2010)

This is an old thread, but I take i up again.

Where can I buy a compact spider and Cannondal 50/36 rings for my Hollowgram SL crank arms?


----------

